# Grand-Slam bomb



## sunny91 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

Great one, Sunny.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 18, 2008)

That's a big-ass bomb  

Good vid Sunny.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Jan 20, 2008)

Great video! Saw this bom at Hendon, big one. It was made to slam far into the groud, causing a kin of small earthquake and let the buildings fall.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great vid sunny


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well done!
Wasn't the Lanc a great crate?!
You'd need a Buff or Herk to tote one of those today.
Maybe could have been useful to winkle those ragheads out of their caves?


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 21, 2008)

A thought... was the Grand Slam the fastest aerial thing of WW2? It would have been supersonic in its terminal dive methinks.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2008)

Royzee617 said:


> Well done!
> Wasn't the Lanc a great crate?!
> You'd need a Buff or Herk to tote one of those today.
> Maybe could have been useful to winkle those ragheads out of their caves?



Actually, a more modern equivalent is the Daisy Cutter. 15,000lbs of conventional explosive.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2008)

Royzee617 said:


> A thought... was the Grand Slam the fastest aerial thing of WW2? It would have been supersonic in its terminal dive methinks.



Yep it was, even the tallboy, the smaller version of the grandslam was supersonic.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 21, 2008)

Stats on GS from WP:
Weight 9.98 t (22,000 lb)
Length 7.70 m (26 ft 6 in)

C130 has Length: 97 ft 9in no mention of cabin size tho. Probably could fit one or two in I suppose.
Compare to ALCM which is 20 ft. 8 in. (6.3 m)
so maybe could rack a few GS in or under the B52 or B2!
The bomb was also built in the US where it was designated as "Bomb, GP, 22,000-lb, M110 (T-14)". The US developed a larger bomb using the same principles as the Grand Slam, the T-12 Cloudmaker, which weighed 20,000 kg (44,000 lb) , but it was not employed operationally.

The MOAB is an Air Force Research Laboratory technology project that began in fiscal year 2002, as a descendant of the BLU-82 "Daisy cutter". 
Weight 21,000 lb (9.5 tonnes)
Length 30 ft (9.17 m)
Diameter 40.5 in (102.9 cm)
The BLU-82B/C-130 weapon system, nicknamed "Commando Vault" in Vietnam and "daisy cutter" in Afghanistan, is a 15,000 pound (6800kg) conventional bomb, delivered from an MC-130 transport aircraft.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 21, 2008)

Great video Sunny


----------



## Clave (Jan 21, 2008)

> The file is not a movie file.



Damn those wmv files!


----------

